
Show HN: Help Handles – Track and compare social customer service performance - courtyardcreate
http://www.helphandles.com
======
brudgers
I'm not clear on what the service actually does. Could you explain more about
the value proposition?

~~~
courtyardcreate
Sure. HH helps brands gain competitive advantage by monitoring and comparing
customer service performance with competitors on Twitter.

To access the full site you need to request premium access here
[http://www.helphandles.com/get_started](http://www.helphandles.com/get_started),
if you login and sign up for the mail list i can grant you full access to have
a play.

Thanks for the comment!

